# Performance Steel Road Bikes



## mrsoltys (Sep 12, 2013)

Recently, my carbon frame failed on my near the rear dropout. I'm hoping for a manufacture warranty, but I think either way, I'm a little sick of the carbon thing. 

I'm looking for a performance orientated steel road bike. I don't mind the bike being a little heavier than my carbon one, but i don't want it to be whole pounds heavier. I want a bike that will last a while, and would prefer one that is from a reputable company that will be around for a while. Does anybody have any good recommendations?

So far some Bikes/ Brands i've looked at include

*Bianchi**:*


Vigorelli - $1,999.99
imola - $1,399.99
*Jamis**:*


Eclipse - $3600 (?!)
Quest - $1800
*Raleigh**:*


International - ?
Record-Ace - ?
*Salsa**:*


Colossal - $1190 (framest)
*form**:*


Revel - $1750 (framest)


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

YMMV, but I enjoy riding my steel 22.2 lb 1983 Trek 560 (fully updated with Campy 11-speed) as much as I do my cf 16.5 lb Felt F3. Sure, it weighs more, but geometry (which is very similar between the two) goes a long way. Cost of Trek on eBay (before all the upgrades): $310. Final cost: $2500.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Depending on the size, a steel bike with a carbon fork will likely be more than a pound heavier than a comparable CF bike. What you'll get with a quality steel frame such as the Jamis is a lively ride that is more "springy" than what you'll get with carbon fiber. All of my bikes are steel, I have two classic steel GT's from the 90's, a custom Argonaut, a Pegoretti BLE, and a Eddy Merckx MXL.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

what was the make of the failed carbon frame?


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

I highly recommend the Ritchey Road Logic. I built one up this summer and have been very happy with it. 18.5 pounds with no real emphasis on lightweight parts.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm liking this one. Probably around 21 lbs, but just guessing.








Della Santa 
Corsa Speciale


Della Santa custom built frames


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

Based on a performance oriented request, I would eliminate the Salsa. My Colnago master lite is the most performance oriented. My Waterford is the most comfortable.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Soltys, other brands you could look at would include SOMA, All-City, and Surly. 

Good stuff. :thumbsup:

And then there's simply hitting Craigslist for a good older steel bike, like a Trek, Centurion, Miyata or Bridgestone.

Trek had some pretty nice '80s bikes that had Reynolds 531 frames.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

My Masi Gran Criterium is lugged steel and I have raced it successfully


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

mrsoltys said:


> I don't mind the bike being a little heavier than my carbon one, but i don't want it to be whole pounds heavier.


Is this realistic? I mean, if you compare a "performance oriented" CF bike with a steel bike of comparable builds, the steel bike will still be at least 2-3 pounds heavier. I think you should just let this weight thing go; performance will not be THAT negatively impacted (if at all!) as long as you're steel ride is coming in around 18-20 pounds imho.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Join the club.

Men of Steel Racing - Home


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Also add all-city to your list of bikes to check out, specifically the Mr. Pink. I have a space horse from them and the design and finish of the bike is fantastic. One nice thing about the all-city's is that the frameset isn't going to set you back almost the full cost of a built bike like most carbon frameset I've looked into will. I built my all-city from the frame up with campy veloce, and am pretty happy with it. Unfortunately it gets limited use since I'm always training lately instead of riding just to ride, which is where the space horse is nice.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If your budget allows for it have a look at Independant Fabrication.

Like any material you liking it or not will depend on the fit, handling characteristics and ride (so is it built for riders of your weight, proportions and prefered ride characteristics?).

I'm by no means saying you 'need' to go custom to get this. If you're within a normal range of power, weight, body proportions and prefered handling off the shelf will get you what you want no problem. IF makes great bikes though even if you don't benefit from customization though so still something to consider. But where they, and other makers like them, really shine is if you or your preferences are out of the ordinary.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Mercian can do whatever geometry you like or have a look at one of their off-the-peg frames.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

A few years back, I bought a resprayed Eddy Merckx frame. It was one of the later ones (1996) made of Deda 01 steel. Its as light as my titanium bike. I built it up with Campy Athena (polished version) for that classic look. I had a set of custom wheels wheels built in all silver. The whole project came in at around $3000. The bike looks awesome and rides great. If you find a Corsa 01 in your size that's a little beat up, you can always get it repainted for around $400. They'll do the decals as well. I liked it so much, I found a frame for my wife and built it up a year later.

No idea why the images don't show up ...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't think you can load anymore pictures onto RBR or MTBR for that matter. You need the pictures to be hosted by another site and just copy the link over.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Don't think you can load anymore pictures onto RBR or MTBR for that matter. You need the pictures to be hosted by another site and just copy the link over.


 The site has options for doing it when you hit "go advanced". When did that change?

OK, here's a try using tinypic

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

I see Wabi Cycles is now offering a road frame. Wabi Cycles Lightning RE road frame specs


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I have 4 steel bikes and one light carbon bike. The carbon bike gets ridden the least. For the recreational rider, a couple of pounds is just no big deal. It's a bit more money but I think the Bianchi Dolimiti is a great looking bike, with its chrome lugs and chrome BB. Very classy.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

velodog said:


> Join the club.
> 
> Men of Steel Racing - Home


I ride a DeRosa Corum, happens to be the steel bike used by a number of the riders in this club. Superior ride, better than 3 carbon frames I've owned, only slightly heavier. Also absurdly expensive retail, but I picked up my frame pretty cheap on E-bay. Worth watching for.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd certainly consider a Gunnar Roadie if I were in the market for a performance oriented steel frameset in your price range. Another option, a little more expensive than the Gunnar, is the fillet brazed stainless (KVA MS2) SOMA Smoothie SS.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

LookDave said:


> I ride a DeRosa Corum, happens to be the steel bike used by a number of the riders in this club. Superior ride, better than 3 carbon frames I've owned, only slightly heavier. Also absurdly expensive retail, but I picked up my frame pretty cheap on E-bay. Worth watching for.


I've got a coupla older DeRosas, lugged professionals, but if I was ever going to get a new DeRosa it'd probably be a Corum.
I'll never get another plastic bike.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Cielo or Hampsten? I'd love to have either in my stable someday.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Couldn't Pegoretti make a race frame? 

Would take a lot of time and coin, but oohlala.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rodriguez makes an all steel bike for under 15 pounds. Not sure how great the ride is but if you are a weight weenie there is a steel solution.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Tachycardic said:


> Is this realistic? I mean, if you compare a "performance oriented" CF bike with a steel bike of comparable builds, the steel bike will still be at least 2-3 pounds heavier. I think you should just let this weight thing go; performance will not be THAT negatively impacted (if at all!) as long as you're steel ride is coming in around 18-20 pounds imho.


That seems to be the prevailing view.

However, last year, I posted weights of three Cinelli framesets, all the same size. The framesets were the Cinelli XCr stainless steel frame with CF fork (1770g), the Cinelli top of the line carbon fiber frameset (1440g), and Cinelli's lightest carbon fiber frameset (1240g). That's a .73 pound difference between the XCr steel/CF fork frameset and the top of the line "Pro Best Of" CF frameset, and only 1.17 pounds difference between the XCr steel/CF fork frameset and the lightest "Pro Estrada" CF frameset. 

HERE is my post.


----------



## Fred 853 (Jul 25, 2012)

My recommendations:

With Threaded Fork for quill stem -

De Rosa Nuovo Classico ( $1924.52 frameset from Bellatisport De Rosa Nuovo Classico or $1973.20 from Wiggle.com wiggle.com | De Rosa Nuevo Classico Frameset 2013 | Road Frames )

Cinelli Supercorsa Road ( $2055.13 frameset from Slane Cycles Cinelli Supercorsa Road Frame Blu China 2012 )

With Threadless Fork for ahead stem -

Colnago Master 30th Anniversary Edition ( $2490.87 frameset from Bellatisport Colnago Master 30th 2013 )

De Rosa Corum with sloping top tube and carbon fork ( $1948.68 frameset from Bellatisport De Rosa Corum )

De Rosa Neo Primato with horizontal top tube and steel fork ( $1441.38 from Bellatisport De Rosa Neo Primato )

Mercian Cycles - various custom models with threaded or threadless forks ( prices vary with model Mercian Cycles - Custom Cycle Frames & Cycle Shop )

When checking the European web sites, make sure that you have indicated that you would be spending U.S. dollars and shipping the frameset to the U.S. That way, you will not have to pay the Eurozone Value Added Tax (VAT), and you will get the discounted prices listed above. However, you will have to pay shipping, but it is reasonable.

When adding components to your steel frameset, if you want a lightweight bike, then add lightweight components. For example, use Campagnolo Super Record or Shimano Dura-Ace carbon fiber components with a carbon fiber racing saddle, stem, and handlebar. That way, the weight of your new bike will be within a pound or two of a similarly equipped carbon fiber bike. 

The reason that many new high end steel bikes are more than a pound or two heavier than carbon fiber bikes is that many owners of steel bikes like the heavier vintage looking alloy cranksets, handlebars, stems, shifters, and wheels along with Brooks leather saddles and saddlebags, etc., and all of those items add to the weight of their bikes. At the same time, all of those things also give the steel bikes a great deal of character and make them a load of fun to ride. 

In regard to the bicycle dealers that I listed, I have bought from Bellatisport, Wiggle.com, and Mercian Cycles, and have had nothing but great service from them. They also offer great prices on components to go along with their framesets. I have not yet purchased anything from Slane Cycles, so I cannot speak to their service.

If you would like to see my De Rosa Nuovo Classico, Cinelli Supercorsa, and Mercian Strada Speciale with the lists of components that I chose for each, just go to Flickr: Fred 853's Photostream .

Good luck with your search.

For additional information:
Colnago web site - Bicycles | Colnago
Cinelli web site - Biciclette
De Rosa web site - ::: De Rosa :::


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

velodog said:


> I'm liking this one. Probably around 21 lbs, but just guessing.
> 
> View attachment 286580
> 
> ...


mmmmm Roland


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> mmmmm Roland


Oh yeah.

I don't hardly want to ride my DeRosa since getting the Della Santa.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Scooper said:


> ... the Cinelli top of the line carbon fiber frameset (1440g), and Cinelli's lightest carbon fiber frameset (1240g).


I agree, I think that people's perceptions of the weight of materials is pretty skewed. The belief seems to be that since there area a handful of sub-1kg carbon road frames on the market that all carbon road frames are super light. That's just not the case. There's a wide variation in frame weights for all materials.

My steel road bike frame is just over 1600g (no fork included) and weights around 17 pounds built up. There are lots of guys on carbon bikes that weigh more than my bike that tell me how light carbon is compared to steel. If they are on a sub-1kg frame I'd buy it, but very few are.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Fred 853 said:


> My recommendations:
> 
> 
> The reason that many new high end steel bikes are more than a pound or two heavier than carbon fiber bikes is that many owners of steel bikes like the heavier vintage looking alloy cranksets, handlebars, stems, shifters, and wheels along with Brooks leather saddles and saddlebags, etc., and all of those items add to the weight of their bikes. At the same time, all of those things also give the steel bikes a great deal of character and make them a load of fun to ride.


This is me. When I built up my new Colnago Master this summer I went with Athena just so I could have the silver alloy components. The shop even swapped out the carbon topcap on the Record headset with an aluminum to keep the theme clean. Even so, the bike is 19.3 lbs built up in a 61 size


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Last bike I built for a customer came in at 17.x lbs. Frame was Columubus Spirit for Lugs. Don't know the frame weight.

Just weighed my part steel/part stainless steel CX bike and it came in at 1770g WITH headset installed, seatpost collar, and with heavy SS adjustable dropouts. 

Steel is light enough and when built right, rides great.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

I just finished this build. KVA stainless steel. Bike comes in at just under 16lbs. I can get it down to 15 with another set of wheels with tubs.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

As several of these responses demonstrate, there is no reason a new bike with a modern steel frame can't be built to weigh close to or even under the UCI minimum of 6.8kg (14.99 lbs.). With large steel frames available in the 1600-1700 gram range, use of a CF fork, and lightweight components and wheels, you don't have to compromise performance to ride steel.

My 61cm c-t 953 Waterford frame weighs 1650g. As built with a chrome plated 531 steel fork, Campy Record 10-s group, and relatively heavy saddle and wheels the bike weighs a hair over 20 pounds ready to ride.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll second the IF bikes. 2 of my riding buddies have them and love them. I have an older Lemond made with Reynolds 853. Occassionally a friend will pick it up, knowing it's steel and remark on it's lightness.  My arms are long so I like the long top tube. You might be able to find one on ebay if so inclined.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

laffeaux said:


> I agree, I think that people's perceptions of the weight of materials is pretty skewed. The belief seems to be that since there area a handful of sub-1kg carbon road frames on the market that all carbon road frames are super light. That's just not the case. There's a wide variation in frame weights for all materials.


You're joking, right? There may be a handful of sub-800 gram frames out there, but sub-1kg is old news. There are LOTS of sub-1kg frames out there, and most of them are not steel.


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Awesomness*

Fred 853, wow, your collection of bikes is just awesome.
Never get tired of looking at them.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

This is custom steel fillet brazed with a steel fork. The fork and chain stays are Columbus Max, the remainder is Spirit with a 38mm downtube. Built with Campy Record and Zonda wheels it's just slightly over 18 pounds at 59cm.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Look into the Gunnar Roadie. $900 frame (last I checked). Made in WI. Choice of colors.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Tachycardic said:


> You're joking, right? There may be a handful of sub-800 gram frames out there, but sub-1kg is old news. There are LOTS of sub-1kg frames out there, and most of them are not steel.


Snap, crackle, pop.


----------



## rinconryder (Sep 3, 2010)

Rock Lobster out of Santa Cruz is worth a look. Racier bikes out of steel.

ROAD | Rock Lobster Cycles


----------



## Fred 853 (Jul 25, 2012)

Burnette said:


> Fred 853, wow, your collection of bikes is just awesome.
> Never get tired of looking at them.


Thank you for the very kind words. As you can tell from the photos, I am a big fan of the vintage look in steel bikes as seen in this Brooks ad:


----------



## Ted Herman (Apr 11, 2007)

For a very well designed steel bike by Mike Varley, who designed Masi bikes for years, which are Taiwan welded heat treated 8/5/8 tubing which ride very well, try Blackmountaincycles.com. His shop is in Point Reyes Station, CA, but he sends bikes around the world. I have one and enjoy it very much.



mrsoltys said:


> Recently, my carbon frame failed on my near the rear dropout. I'm hoping for a manufacture warranty, but I think either way, I'm a little sick of the carbon thing.
> 
> I'm looking for a performance orientated steel road bike. I don't mind the bike being a little heavier than my carbon one, but i don't want it to be whole pounds heavier. I want a bike that will last a while, and would prefer one that is from a reputable company that will be around for a while. Does anybody have any good recommendations?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ted Herman (Apr 11, 2007)

For a very well designed steel bike by Mike Varley, who designed Masi bikes for years, which are Taiwan welded heat treated 8/5/8 tubing which ride very well, try Blackmountaincycles.com. His shop is in Point Reyes Station, CA, but he sends bikes around the world. I have one and enjoy it very much.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

Another recommendation for Gunnar. They are the TIG welded versions (more or less) of the Waterford frames. The Roadie is a nice frame. I have the Sport as I wanted fenders and rack, built it as a commute bike. You get to choose your color(s). 
BicyclingMagGunnarReview201208web | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## MadDogTX (Aug 19, 2013)

Ted Herman said:


> For a very well designed steel bike by Mike Varley, who designed Masi bikes for years, which are Taiwan welded heat treated 8/5/8 tubing which ride very well, try Blackmountaincycles.com. His shop is in Point Reyes Station, CA, but he sends bikes around the world. I have one and enjoy it very much.


Try blackmtncycles.com instead


----------



## mrsoltys (Sep 12, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> what was the make of the failed carbon frame?


I'd prefer not to go into that. It was a boutique hand-made in the USA frame, with apparently horrible customer service.


----------



## Fred 853 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are some additional steel frame options to consider:

Ciocc San Cristobal Production and sale of Vintage Racing bike - Model San Cristobal - Ciocc

Ciocc World 77 Production and sale of Vintage Racing bike - Model San Cristobal - Ciocc

Tommasini Italian Bicycle Frames TOMMASINI Bikes

Pelizzoli Products | PELIZZOLI world

Olmo Olmo Closeouts

Dromarti Traditional Italian Steel bike frames from Dromarti

Casati modelli 2014

Zullo ZULLO BIKE - Bici da corsa su misura - Bike Factory - Made in ITALY

Cyfac Construisez votre propre vélo

Fondriest SF2 - Cicli FONDRIEST - Fondriest bike

Mondonico Spirit

Torelli Delirio

Carrera Lima | Carrera

Cherubim CHERUBIM R-2?PRODUCT?CHERUBIM ?????? ?????

Soma Stanyan Frame Set | SOMA Fabrications

Also, the following web site provides information on the various brands and alloys of steel used in modern bicycle frames. Remember, the stronger the steel, the thinner the tube walls can be and thus the lighter the frame can be. Thinner tube walls also make the frame feel more “lively” so that it has the classic ride of a good steel frame.

Strong Frames | More Stuff | Tube Descriptions

To clarify the steel chart slightly, Columbus makes 4 different tube sets out of its Niobium steel. Those tube sets are named Spirit, Spirit for Lugs, SL Niobium, and Life. The tubes in those tube sets simply vary in their cross sectional shapes, wall thicknesses, and other dimensions. ( see Columbus Tubi )


----------



## cyclophiliac (Jul 25, 2013)

If you're still interested in having an American made frame I have a whole directory of over 200 framebuilders. I've noted what type of frame materials they work with. Take a look at those to see about some other possibilities in addition to some of the great suggestions in this thread.

Directory Of Custom American Handmade Road Bike Frame Builders


----------



## Fred 853 (Jul 25, 2012)

If anyone is interested in some behind the scenes information about what goes into making superlative frames by some of the great builders, the following book is a nice resource:

The Elite Bicycle - Portraits of great marques, makers and designers
The Elite Bicycle: Portraits of Great Marques, Makers, and Designers: Gerard Brown, Graeme Fife: 9781937715083: Amazon.com: Books

If anyone is interested in some history of the great Italian brands, this books is very helpful:

Italian Racing Bicycles - The People, The Products, The Passion
Italian Racing Bicycles: The People, The Products, The Passion: Guido P. Rubino: 9781934030660: Amazon.com: Books

For anyone looking to purchase an Italian frame, here is another international dealer with good prices for Colnago and Pelizzoli. This source also has good prices on Campagnolo and other components:

Maestro-UK.com
Colnago 2014 Frames @ Maestro UK

And, here are a couple of U.S. dealers for several of the brands mentioned in this thread:

Reparto Corsa
All Frames / Frames ? RepartoCorse.com Online Store

Adrenaline Bikes
Adrenaline Bikes


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

I just came back from a Raleigh dealer and was really surprised at the Record Ace. Fitted with Ultegra groupo and 105 brakes. List was $1999 and they had it on sale for $999. The one drawback is the gearing is not for me. Regular crank at 53/39 and 11-25 rear cogs. I need lower gears. I asked them to quote me what it would cost to exchange.


----------



## Willow bean (Oct 29, 2013)

Breezer Venturi frameset, just got one from Bikewagon.com for $599


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Willow bean said:


> Breezer Venturi frameset, just got one from Bikewagon.com for $599


 6.25 lb. road frame! My 80's steel frame was 4 lbs....


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Old Man said:


> 6.25 lb. road frame! My 80's steel frame was 4 lbs....


Its 6.25 lbs with frame, fork, headset and BB. I am pretty sure your 80's bike was not 4 lbs with frame and fork. For comparison my Coppi Columbus Genius frame (no fork) weighs a tad over 4lbs in a larger 59cc size. The Breezer weight is not bad at all for $600


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

I race steel! My custom Rex (s3) is ~15lbs with race wheels


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Men of Steel Racing - Home


----------

